# QTC Center Mag



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Why don't many people over here use QTC center mag kits? I just got a Benfield center mag and a QTC center mag kit in the mail. I actually got the QTC about 20 minutes ago.

The QTC looks more refined than the Benfield. That is not to say one will out perform the other. I bought them on a whim just to compare. After seeing the QTC it just made me wonder why Americans don't use them more. Given that they are the same price, I may give the nod to the QTC *if* they perfom the same in the field, it just looks better.

Through some horse trading, both of these units have found new homes. I will not be testing them in the field. Maybe the new owner will give us a review once he installs them.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey who you calling a Horse? Im a jackass just so you know.LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just for grins and giggles, here is a pic of the unit. There is an o-ring on the threaded bullet. I am assuming this is to help prevent it from winding off during a cast. The o-ring sits in a little groove. You will need to drill a hole in your end cap. One was not provided. The black knob is aluminum with the QTC logo cut on the end just like on there frames. There are two posts to hold the thing in place while you back them off. It comes with 4 small mags. They are side by side and no option is there to mount them N, S, E, W if that is your preference. The mag holder is plastic. There is no chance of the magnets messing with your bearings. 

I am not affiliated with QTC, nor am I trying to step on any toes by posting this pic and initial review. I was impressed with the fit and finish and just wanted to share with you guys. Sorry for the less than perfect pic. Cell phone is easier right now than camera. The next reel I build will probably end up with one of these if I don't Frankestein something together.










Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

That unit is ok
needs some work
the rubber o ring is the only thing centering the mag and shaft end in true..
it will move out of plum when you turn the mag off or on 
the spool will rub off rpm's 
don't like the way it's made
willie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That could explain why. I was wondering about the o-ring centering, I assumed they would have had it more refined then that. That is why I dismissed the centering thought and just assumed it was to keep it from backing off. It will be interesting to see what the new owner finds when he throws it. I know many of the guys across the pond swear by them for some reason. That is actually why I ordered it, to compare.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I am the new owner and I will be giving it a good honest test. I dont know much about anything, but I will report what I think about it after a good thorough day of casting


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

This looks like it is their answer to the concern of not staying centered....










Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

now that looks a lot better.
how much does something like that go for,total door to door.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

30 pounds shipped


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

You can ocationally find them on FleaBay too but for myself I have better luck with the whole sideplate type units. I have two of this style(Benfield flavor)and could never get them to work like the sideplate set-up does. But it could just be me since others seem to have better luck with them.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a couple of the benfield center mags. They work nicely. Chuck is getting a frame, BY, and that center mag off of me. He expressed a desire to install the Mag. Whhheeeewwwww! I don't mind working on my own stuff, but to do it for someone else that is counting on me to know something That doesn't usually turn out to well.

Now when he installs it, if something goes wrong, I can laugh and say, "Welcome to learning"

J/K He knows if he needs any help I will help.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not questioning Willie's personal experience with these mags in any way. I am sure Willie wouldn't have mentioned the drawbacks he found unless he tried them. Lord knows he has tried everything. I am just forwarding the official response from POD. Draw your own conclusions after Chucks field review I guess.


I asked Paul at QTC about the o ring and what it was for. He told me that it was to help keep the mags from backing off during flight. Apparently Keith started off with 2, and found out that one was enough to hold it. Like I said, I am sure Willie wouldn't have mentioned the drawbacks he found unless he tried them. 

Here is a little sneak peak at something interesting. Hmmmm.....










Robert


----------

